
Yuval Noah Harari admits approving censored Russian translation - nerder92
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2019/jul/26/yuval-noah-harari-admits-approving-censored-russian-translation-sapiens
======
nerder92
“The Russian government and President Putin personally denied several times
that these were Russian troops and described them as spontaneous ‘self-defence
units’ who acquired a uniform similar to the Russian [one] in local stores,”
writes Harari. “When they made such rather ridiculous statements, Putin and
his associates knew perfectly well that they were lying.”

In the russian version becomes:

“According to estimates of the Washington Post newspaper, President Trump made
more than 6,000 false public statements in the time after his inauguration.”

As an excuse he said: "To enable my ideas and messages to easily reach people
from various countries".

This IMO is a pretty cheap excuse to cover the underlying fact that he changes
that just to sell more books, because honestly i can't believe that an
historian worth of his/her name would agreed on doing that on purpose.

I honestly love his books, but i expect a bit more integrity.

